# Urgent!!!!



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

As many of you know I have a nano reef and it is very succesful so far, also many of you know hurricane Sandy is due to strike along the East Coast. I live in New England and I'm due to loose power within the next several hours. I've never experienced a power outage with my tank yet. I have a generator however it is old but reliable and I was wondering if running my tank equipment directly off of a generator was dangerous for the equipment or the generator itself? Also in the case my generator does not work how can I keep my tank alive for a few days?! It's very important that I don't loose a few hundred dollars because of cold and no power. Also what about my betta fish? They are hardy but will it last thought the cold or should I use a heat pad if my generator works? I'm glad this will happen before I get my tree frogs! Please Help!!!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Page 2 right now;Oh goodness I hope the weather doesn't kill my fish,by puppy love.Lots of great suggestions there,get on it!Your equipment should be fine on generator.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

In the past I have covered my tanks with blankets to keep the warmth in. It will help if its a short term situation.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

You can call a fish store that is located away from the danger and see if they can offer fish housing for a fee. You might be able to find something in the generator's manual to see what your options are. 

But if you cant take those options, then you can use water bottles and warm them up with a gas stove to keep the tank warm. Oxygen can be supplied by battery powered air pumps that you can find in bait shops and you can use a sponge filter connected to the air hose to filter the water.

I wish you luck buddy


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Soooooo....what was the outcome from the storm??


----------

